# Nova 1624-44 Lathe Review



## pmf2000

David,

I am glad you found some value in my review. As an update, I continue to really enjoy my lathe. I probably turn something a couple of times a week - sometimes more. So far there really hasn't been anything I haven't been able to turn. I appreciate your spin on the Nova and let's hope we get more people to post!

Tim


----------



## trifern

Thanks for the review dmann. My wood turning club recently purchased this lathe. i am anxious to try it out.


----------



## dougdeg

Hi
Im looking at buying a small lathe, I do want at least a 36" capacity. but nothing really fansy. Money is more a concern at this time, What type of cost is involved in this unit


----------



## dmann

It is on sale for $899 at Woodcraft during March 2009. The regular price is usually about $1200. To do 36" spindles on this lathe you would need an additional bed section which goes for ~$220.

If you are primarily turning 36" spindles you could probably get by with a Mini lathe with a bed extension. Check the reviews section here at Lumberjocks, I believe a number of mini lathes have been reviewed. This lathe replaced a Jet 1220 which I was very happy with for smaller items.


----------



## swirlsandburls

Thanks for the review. I bought this lathe last year, and am very happy with it. I built a beefy platform (angled to fit the box-section legs) and LOADED it with weight, probably close to 300 pounds. It is now rock-solid at far less than the cost of the cast stand.

I added the outrigger for large platter turning, and am reasonably happy with it. It could be a bit more stout. I eliminated the vibration I was getting with the outrigger by putting a hydraulic bottle jack under it so the concrete floor takes up cutting vibes.

I do almost all my large bowl work with the head swiveled at 45 or 90 degrees. It makes an amazing difference when you don't have to lean over the bed!

The handwheel is a must.

Overall this lathe gets very high marks for quality, design, and value, especially at a sale price!


----------

